# Outback Tires



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey all of you OUTBACKERS out there just wondering before I take the new baby out for her maiden voyage are these el-cheap-o tires as bad as I am hearing they are, I can't believe that Keystone isn't putting better tires on these trailers. It sounds like everyone is having trouble with them blowing out. I'd like some input on this subject, do I need to go out and purchase new tires before my new trailer is even used? How many miles are all of you getting out of these no name tires and what is the life of these. Thanks for the help......


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Fish, so far we have almost 2years and about 7,000 miles on our's and they have been fine for us. I plan on getting new tires this year. Be sure to keep the air presure up on them.
Rob


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Heat and underinflation are your enemy. I had a blowout while traveling through Indiana, it was 93 outside and we had about six hours under our belt, but had taken a one hour break about an hour before the failure. I originally blamed a metal frame support and road debris on the failure (and that is still a plausible cause of failure). 
This time of year I do not think that a temperature failure would be a high risk in the north. I believe that with good common sense and a watchfull eye on the tires will keep you safe. 
Personally though I am planning on doing away with the tires this spring.

MK


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

i have a few thousand miles on mine and no trouble so far. i'm upgrading to load range D next month anyway, just to play it safe before this season starts.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sorry but I think these tires are fine ..DURO makes good tires ...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I'm sorry but I think these tires are fine ..DURO makes good tires ...
> [snapback]88090[/snapback]​


Since we are driving cross-country & back this summer, I've been paying a lot of attention to the forum threads on the Duro tires. I've gone back and forth quite a bit, but I've concluded that we will do the trip on the stock tires.

The concerns mentioned about the tires have reinforced in my mind the need to keep a close eye on all the tires (trailer and tow vehicle). We plan to keep the trailer tires at exactly 50psi cold, inspect them at each and every stop and do a closer inspection for damage on a daily basis.

Ed


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> The concerns mentioned about the tires have reinforced in my mind the need to keep a close eye on all the tires (trailer and tow vehicle). We plan to keep the trailer tires at exactly 50psi cold, inspect them at each and every stop and do a closer inspection for damage on a daily basis.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]88155[/snapback]​


Good advice for any trip even if it's only down the street.

Bill.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> I'm sorry but I think these tires are fine ..DURO makes good tires ...
> [snapback]88090[/snapback]​


I agree, ours are 3+ years old, have over 10k miles on them and are still in good shape. Regardless I plan on replacing them at 5 years or if they start to show signs of splitting, etc.

Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Come on, people. Why would the be called "Duro" if they weren't durable?
























I love mine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you keep an eye on them and keep an eye out for any unusual, they should be just fine.

I'll take a good look at mine this Spring, but I'm thinking I have at least one more summer in those tires.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We went to Florida and back last year with a tire failure due to road conditions. I beleive the tires are fine as long as you monitor the air pressures. I check mine every morning before we depart. If your pressures are not right any tire will tend to fail.

This Friday we are heading to Florida in our new 28RSDS and I do not expect any tire related problems.

Have a great trip...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> keep a close eye on all the tires (trailer and tow vehicle). We plan to keep the trailer tires at exactly 50psi cold, inspect them at each and every stop and do a closer inspection for damage on a daily basis.
> 
> Ed


I couldn't have said it better myself.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I agree with the others, the Duro tires are fine. Take care of them and they will take care of you. The few stories you hear of mysterious failures are the exception. Most of us are getting good performance from them.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unless I am mistaken, most of the failure stories are Nanco tires like mine

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Unless I am mistaken, most of the failure stories are Nanco tires like mine
> 
> John
> [snapback]88322[/snapback]​


I was gonna post the same thing......

Duro seem to be fine...its the Chinese Nancos that have issues.

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Duro seem to be fine...its the Chinese Nancos that have issues.
> Steve
> [snapback]88343[/snapback]​


Where are Duros made?







I thought they are Chinese also.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Duro seem to be fine...its the Chinese Nancos that have issues.
> ...


The website actually lists, Georgia, China, Taiwan, and Thailand.

What isn't 'Made in China' anymore??









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As a side note, on the Duro website, the list a ST215/75R14 6PR trailer tire that is load rated at 1870 lbs.

The dimensions show it to be only less than 1/2 inch taller than the stock tires.

There may be an alternative to 15" upgrades after all....

Steve


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry, but my opinion (for whatever it's worth) is that the Duro tires are not robust enough to be used on the heavier Outbacks. I had 4 flats in 22 trips over two years. I'm very careful about inflation (50 psi cold check, every trip) and loading (ie, no mystery).

Every failure was sharp peice of gravel punched through the tread. They use these small peices of gravel on the highways in the wintertime in Oregon, and we camp year-round. I had a chance to inspect and compare the tread thickness between the stock Duro's and the Allied radial load range D's I replaced them with (off the wheel), and the difference is significant.

Was the 4 flats a huge deal? Nope. I just swapped 'em out with the spare and kept on going (fixing the spare in the next small town, I love Les Schwab). Did it start to become enough of a hassle to just replace all 5? Yep.

Chet.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> Sorry, but my opinion (for whatever it's worth) is that the Duro tires are not robust enough to be used on the heavier Outbacks. I had 4 flats in 22 trips over two years. I'm very careful about inflation (50 psi cold check, every trip) and loading (ie, no mystery).
> 
> Every failure was sharp peice of gravel punched through the tread. They use these small peices of gravel on the highways in the wintertime in Oregon, and we camp year-round. I had a chance to inspect and compare the tread thickness between the stock Duro's and the Allied radial load range D's I replaced them with (off the wheel), and the difference is significant.
> 
> ...


Did you have to upsize to 15 inch rims to get the D range tires??

If someone would make a D range in the 14 inch configuration, they would make a mint...

Steve


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, but we have the Nanco's and I wish I had the Duro's


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On a 06 I would think you have the improved design on it. The improved design was 4 lbs heavier in weight. This might sound crazy but take off your spare, weigh yourself and then reweigh yourself holding the tire and rim. The difference is the rim and tire weight Let me know what it is. I have my old tires and my rims are on the shelf which means we might be able to tell if yours are 4 lbs heavier than the old design. It might give you peace of mind. I have complete confidence in my newer Nanco tires. Considering I averages 65 to 70 straight thru from Myrtle Beach to NJ in 95 degree heat and did not have a problem.

John


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Steve,

Yeah, I went to 15 inch rims and 225/75-15 LRD tires. That way I got the added capacity due to the increase in load-range, plus the extra capacity of the larger tire. I had plenty of clearance.

I've only put one long trip on the new wheel/tire combo since I got them (last month), but I'm hoping my days of changing flats regularly are over...









Chet.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the Nancos. I've got thousands of miles on them. Many on dirt and not a problem.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> The concerns mentioned about the tires have reinforced in my mind the need to keep a close eye on all the tires (trailer and tow vehicle). We plan to keep the trailer tires at exactly 50psi cold, inspect them at each and every stop and do a closer inspection for damage on a daily basis.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]88155[/snapback]​


Agreed with Larry the Outback... Every pit stop I have made it a habit to do a quick walk around and visually check AND touch the tires for excessive heat (tire, bearing or sticking brake problem) when we stop. Kids run off to the restroom (or wherever) and I do a quick walk around.

On our 02 28BHS we had put many many many miles on the Duro tires. The only flat I had with the Duro was cutting a corner too sharp and catching a piece of broken curb. My bad!

When it was time to replace I put Goodyear Marathons on. The ride actually improved a bit, but On the current rig I am pretty pleased with the Duro tires. I am planning a spring mod... the Mor/Ryde RS suspension upgrade and a set of Marathons. That's more for the ride than out of concern for the Duro tire though.

As others have said, take care of your tires and they will take care of you









Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> take care of your tires and they will take care of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best advise yet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like WAcamper I always do a walk around and check thing during rest stops
Better to be safe than sorry

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Like WAcamper I always do a walk around and check thing during rest stops
> Better to be safe than sorry
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89066[/snapback]​


Good advice. I always try to do the same thing. You almost have to treat these trailers like they are airplanes. Always do a pre-flight inspection of all the critical systems and components before take-off.
Now if they are like airplanes.....and on a conveyor belt....and.....









Bob


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm glad to hear the Duro tires are ok.

When you switch to the Goodyear Marathon tires what size do you get with the stock rims?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> I'm glad to hear the Duro tires are ok.
> 
> When you switch to the Goodyear Marathon tires what size do you get with the stock rims?
> [snapback]100686[/snapback]​


The same size listed on your current tires.

Mine were (memory here) ST 205 75 R14C. I'll verify the tire size and edit if incorrect.

Bill.

Edit

Just checked my paperwork and the size listed above is correct for our camper.

Was your question on upgrading to 15" wheels with Goodyear Marathons?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gotta reply to this. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE read the pinned thread on the home page about NANCO tires.

Summary: My TT is a 2006, built in Oct '05 and it has Nanco tires - until tomorrow AM. Keystone authorized the replacement of all 5, without any visual documention. (although the Dealer had photos - see the Gallery - Keystone *didn't need* them.) Based on that thread, 3 or 4 other members have checked their Nancos in the last 2 days, have also found issues, and Keystone has also authorized full replacements, also without visual documentation. There seems to be a list of trailers that "qualify". There must have been a bad batch of tires! How big a batch? How bad a problem? Can't answer that ... but enough that Keystone is behaving in a manner which, on the surface anyway, appears highly uncharacteristic of a manufacturer. Check your tires and, if your TT is still under warranty, call your dealer and have them check with Keystone (or call Keystone directly if your dealer won't and have your VIN ready). Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I looked at the Goodyear website and saw that they produced the tire in a number of sizes. Looks like they are the way to go.

From http://www.goodyear.com/rv/products/product_marathon.html

Width New Tire Width Outside Diameter Tread Width Static Loaded Radius Revs per Mile Max Load at Infla. (PSI) Single

ST175/80R13 B BL 9 4.5-5.5 5.00 7.0 24.0 4.9 10.6 870 [email protected] 
ST175/80R13 C BL 9 4.5-5.5 5.00 7.0 24.0 4.9 10.6 870 [email protected] 
ST185/80R13 C BL 9 4.5-6.0 5.00 7.2 24.7 5.2 10.8 851 [email protected] 
ST205/75R14 B BL 10 5.0-6.5 5.50 8.0 26.1 5.6 11.6 800 [email protected] 
ST205/75R14 C BL 10 5.0-6.5 5.50 8.0 26.1 5.6 11.6 800 [email protected] 
ST205/75R14 C OWL 10 5.0-6.5 5.50 8.0 26.1 5.6 11.6 800 [email protected] 
ST215/75R14 C OWL 10 5.5-7.0 6.00 8.5 26.7 6.0 11.8 783 [email protected] 
ST215/75R14 C BL 10 5.5-7.0 6.00 8.5 26.7 6.0 11.8 783 [email protected] 
ST205/75R15 B BL 9 5.0-6.5 5.50 8.0 27.1 5.6 12.0 770 [email protected] 
ST205/75R15 C BL 9 5.0-6.5 5.50 8.0 27.1 5.6 12.0 770 [email protected] 
ST225/75R15 C BL 10 6.0-7.0 6.00 8.8 28.3 6.2 12.5 738 [email protected] 
ST225/75R15 D BL 10 6.0-7.0 6.00 8.8 28.3 6.2 12.5 738 [email protected] 
ST235/80R16 D BSL 9 6.0-7.5 6.50 9.25 30.8 6.0 N/A 673 [email protected]


----------

